

Ask HN: Who would you revive from history? - davidiach

If you would have the power to revive anyone from history and have them live another 30 years, who would that be?<p>Please pick someone who you think would have a big impact on our world if he/she would be alive today.
======
beniaminmincu
I think it's really hard to make a realistic scenario given the shock any
person would go through if something like that would happen. It could well be
that the revived person goes crazy or dies again of heart attack. But suppose
I could choose anyone, increase the time span a little more(let's say 50
years) so that they'd have enough time to adapt, make sure that they don't go
crazy or die of heart attack, I would choose someone with a combination
immense intellectual power and ability to make things happen like Isaac
Newton. Also I would choose someone like him because of the potential
unpredictability(exponential effects) of what he would be capable of. Though
it's still unclear what would actually happen if someone would indeed be
revived. :)

------
weitzj
Carl Friedrich Gauss. I am amazed how often his name comes up in
Physics&Mathematics. Probably he would need some time to get on track but
still it would be awesome.

------
cup
The Prophet Mohamed. Considering the recent global conversation about
religion, science and the future of humanity it would be interesting to see
what the Prophet would have to say about Islam and how it has evolved over the
past 1450 years and more importantly whether or not he approves of the
direction it has been moving towards.

